# Power windows are possessed 90 Max



## ddg_bob (May 6, 2004)

I recently acquired a very low mileage 1990 Maxima GXE. Perfect in every way except for one, rather odd habit. About one-half the time you start the car, the drivers side window will go down on its own, i.e. with no human intervention to cause it to do so. Sometimes it will go back up (with human intervention) and sometimes it won't. Very rarely, all 4 windows will stop working for a time. 

For the present time, I have "solved" the problem by keeping the window lock "on" (which keeps the passenger side window from going down on start-up) but this is not a permanent solution. 

Any ideas on cause? And fix? I'm no electical engineer but I would think it a short rather than a bad ground. Any ideas where? Since the problem is an interittent, I'm inclined to make educated guesses on the cause and just replace suspect components. 

Thanks for replies.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Couple options, sell the car, naaaa windows are notoriace in these cars, Change out the control under the panel with a new one, inspect the wiring. these problems only become worse till all 4 windows go down and can't be closed.. Keep ur eyes open u'll notice alot of maximas with masking tape holding up windows..


----------

